# Exterior black sealer



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

What is the recommended sealer to use to reseal the exterior seams of a camper and where can I get it. I have used Sikaflex 512 previously for other purposes but this is an adhesive type sealer. I'm looking for one which remains flexible. 

corkbuoy


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I used Sikaflex-221 recently to reseal an exterior window blanking panel on a van conversion. Seals very well and dries as a "pliable rubber" finish - finger-nail soft.
I'd use the same again. 
I think I got it on Ebay. 
Not particularly cheap but very effective.


----------

